# Guess who's coming to Brissie and the Goldie?



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Clue no 1. He kayak fishes.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Your clue doesn't really narrow it down much

Is this a Mitchelton in the middle of the night naked moment?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> Me.


Not you. You live on the southside, and we've met you before  .



mingle said:


> Jeff Wiggle?


Not quite, though he wobbles when he paddles fast (2nd clue).



anselmo said:


> Your clue doesn't really narrow it down much
> 
> Is this a Mitchelton in the middle of the night naked moment?


Nup. He'll be staying in the CBD, and fishing somewhere local.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Bevan?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Baby Jesus?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> Baby Jesus?


I think we need some guesses from the southern states (Mike has flunked), and it isn't Bevan Mark. More clues?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

so is it baby jesus?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> so is it baby jesus?


No Nick. But he knows Him.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Santa Claus?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> Santa Claus?


Nick

Look at your calendar. It's October, right? Not December!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Baby Jesus?
> ...


Are you after my guess K1?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Claus?
> ...


Hey, thats the first time you've mentioned October:



kayakone said:


> Re: Guess who's coming to Brissie?
> 
> Clue no 1. He kayak fishes.
> 
> ...


My guess is still a valid guess


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > anselmo said:
> ...


Both true. It is October, but it is not SC.

Is Sydney in lock down?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Both true. It is October, but it is not SC.
> 
> Is Sydney in lock down?


Jack Skellington?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Brett challenor

or

easter bunny on summer break


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be there next week.

It could be me!

:shock:

Is it me?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> Zed?


No, no, no. He's a Mexican.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Taking Ken on a skills session, Trev?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Taking Ken on a skills session, Trev?


I don't know whether to laugh or cry... 

Ken has been kayak fishing a lot longer than me. But it isn't Ken. Getting warm though.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Wrassemagnet.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

DennisT said:


> Wrassemagnet.


Disqualified Dennis (insider information).

Jim is coming to Brissie for just over three days. I hope we can give him a warm Queensland welcome.

He is coming for a decent snapper (relying on Jimbo here, but, as Keza said just a year ago, and I quote "You'll never get it over the border.": viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56849&p=591079).

Also, whatever else we can point him towards (suggestions please...?). The weather will hopefully be kind, to allow an excursion or two on the blue.

Regardless of the weather, there will be bit of a get together in the CBD at the hotel Jim is staying at on Thursday 17th or Friday 18th. If you'd like to meet Jim please come along, and bring all your friends and relatives and neighbours (he is Greek, after all). Con is invited too. BYO plates.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

kayakone said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > Wrassemagnet.
> ...


No insider info just put two and two together ....remember seeing his name on the safety day thread.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Zed?
> ...


Zed's not a Mexican


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If he's Greek then we're probably related, all Greeks are you know.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > cjbfisher said:
> ...


No, but he lives next door.



kayakone said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > Wrassemagnet.
> ...


 :lol:

No insider info just put two and two together ....remember seeing his name on the safety day thread.[/quote]

His name disappeared off the list three weeks ago when he couldn't make it to the safety day. So, Dennis, you put two and one together and got four. BTW, no green machine (there wasn't an aircraft big enough to carry it). He'll be paddling my BFS*, at half his usual speed. This is so Jerry Attric can keep up with him.

* if the rudder works


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

By that logic you're a kiwi


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

kayakone said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > Wrassemagnet.
> ...


Why or? I'm up for both Thursday and Friday. Door and mini-bar open as far as I'm concerned. 9pm shutdown for me though, I like to be on the water for first light and need my beauty sleep.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > cjbfisher said:
> ...


Are you saying Zed is the Messiah ?
"He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy".


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > cjbfisher said:
> ...


This is all a red herring Kerry (& Nick). Zed's _not_ coming. Jim (Wrassemagnet) _is_ coming, and he is a Mexican cause he lives over the border. And, if he steals one of Jimbo's big snapper, He's definitely going to need the Messiah to protect him.

Once again, all welcome to come for a fish with Jim. Due to time restraints, Scarby will be the preferred location, but the Goldie/ Sunny Coast _may_ be possible (unlikely due travel times).

I will post the Hotel name, address and meeting arrangements for drinks etc.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Is red herring another name for snapper


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Dudes it might be better if you PM me and I'll let you know where I'm staying and how to get in touch with me while I'm there. If all my relo's get wind of this and actually turn up Brisbane will run out of food and alcohol in 10 minutes and there will be a baby boom of hairy babies with one eyebrow in 9 months.

I see this as a bit of a pilgrimage to the holy coast and therefore aim to visit the Stealth Shrine so Dennis fair warning, hide the women. I'm looking at hiring a small car for the few days to make it easier for everyone.

I'm super grateful to Trev for taking the time to help me out and offer everything from accommodation to fishing gear to transport when he found out I was coming, he's truly got a big heart and is just so generous with his time and treasure. He's even bought fresh lycra for the Saturday night as we're going to a dinner function together. I've just read the dress code for the dinner and it says jacket and bow tie - I bet the organisers never imagined these could ever be tastefully arranged over a pink rashie and lycra longs. Come to think of it, they don't specify anywhere that the jacket can't be a life-jacket eh Trev? :lol:

Truth is I can't wait to meet the boys from QLD, you're all bastards and I luv ya!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


That we know of



kayakone said:


> Jim (Wrassemagnet) _is_ coming, and he is a Mexican cause he lives over the border. And, if he steals one of Jimbo's big snapper, He's definitely going to need the Messiah to protect him.
> 
> Once again, all welcome to come for a fish with Jim. Due to time restraints, Scarby will be the preferred location, but the Goldie/ Sunny Coast _may_ be possible (unlikely due travel times).
> 
> I will post the Hotel name, address and meeting arrangements for drinks etc.


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

As long as Bilbo isn't coming everyone else is welcome.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bilbo is not coming. We have narrowed down a get together with Jim on Thursday afternoon from about 4pm on.

The address is:

Oaks Casino Towers
151 George St
Brisbane

That is between Elizabeth and Charlotte Streets, on the side of George away from the river.

PM Wrassemagnet for his mobile and room number from [EDIT] 8 pm today (Wednesday).

He will be fishing at Clontarf/Woody Point early am Thursday, launching from Pelican (not Pirate) Park boat ramp about 5 am.

Depending on weather, DennisT, TouringTom and some of the GC fellas will accompany Jim from Palmy Beach or Rainbow Bay for a local tour (provided the surf is not up as Jim hasn't ever done a surf launch).

Rest of the time, Sat/Sun, maybe a fish at the Scarby reefs will be possible.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

The woollies raid has netted chips, dips, M and M's and soft drinks. There will be a slab of Mexican beer, probably Pure Blonde, to be had as well. There is coffee but if you prefer tea don't come. There will be no lattes.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

PM 'the magnet' for his mobile number. Hope to see a few to welcome Jim to Brissie tomorrow late pm.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Good fishing up there Jim. You do know that the hoodies will be going off at Longy this weekend!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

The hoodies are definitely awesome but dude you haven't lived until you've hooked a turtle


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Good luck north of the border Jim.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

SkybluCraig said:


> Good luck north of the border Jim.


Success! One each, and big. More later.............


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It's later !


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

kayakone said:


> SkybluCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck north of the border Jim.
> ...


Big turtles, Mutton Birds, Sgnt Bakers?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

kayakone said:


> SkybluCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck north of the border Jim.
> ...


Hangovers from the night before?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=63420&p=672544#p672544


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Thanks Stu.
> 
> Dennis is a legend. I'll be at the Goldie tomorrow early with DennisT, Tom, and other locals, with *Wrassemagnet* (Jim - from Sydney), and Beekeeper (Jimbo). I understand a brekky at the surf club is happening at 9 am.


All invited.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

We met DennisT in his lolly shop, had a paddle on a couple of speedsters on Currumbin Ck, and met the Palmy boys for brekky at the surf club. Report here:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=63445


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Buncha lattes ...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr Poop-a lot-a-poops* just left to return to home.

Safe journey Jim. Get a seat next to the toilets! 

Great memories. Catchya later, catching a mackerel or tuna! You're welcome anytime.

* = Papadoupoulos without the runs.


----------

